# Family Devotionals



## A.Joseph (Jan 25, 2021)

I’m seeking a good family devotional, that’s easy to follow, and/or one rooted in the WCF. Any suggestions? I’m trying to find something (or multiple resources) that’s not too dry, yet still doctrinally sound. Contemporary but still grounded in universal, biblical, theological truth.


----------



## MChase (Jan 25, 2021)

This is quite good and is succinct.









Our Faith: Understanding Scripture with the Westminster Confession (Vogan)


Puritan and Reformed books at discounted prices.




www.heritagebooks.org


----------



## B.L. (Jan 25, 2021)

A.Joseph said:


> I’m seeking a good family devotional, that’s easy to follow, and/or one rooted in the WCF. Any suggestions? I’m trying to find something (or multiple resources) that’s not too dry, yet still doctrinally sound. Contemporary but still grounded in universal, biblical, theological truth.



I use Starr Meade's Training Hearts Teaching Minds, which is based on the Shorter Catechism, with my family. 



MChase said:


> This is quite good and is succinct.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a great book, as is Bible Truth Explored. I use both with my children in the afternoons on the Lord's Day. They are wonderful, but not what I would characterize as a devotional. I have come to really appreciate Reformation Scotland. These are great books at a good price.


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 25, 2021)

Reformation Heritage books has an excellent family worship section with a great range of confessionally Reformed books suitable for family worship https://www.heritagebooks.org/categories/Family-Worship/


----------



## C. M. Sheffield (Jan 25, 2021)

For the last few years, our family has used the Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible as our primary family worship Bible. It provides a few brief points of application from every chapter of Scripture from a Reformed perspective. It is an amazing resource which I highly recommend. If the KJV throws you off, then they actually provide The Family Worship Bible Guide which contains just the devotional notes on each chapter of Scripture, which can be used with any translation. I find this valuable because, it centers on reading God's Word as a family. Not just a verse or two, but chapter by chapter. That is a worthy practice but sometimes leaves the head of a household feeling pressure to say something profitable about what was read, and they feel less than adequate. This resource provides a solution to that problem which is both simple enough for children, but also confessionally sound and full of pointed and heart-searching questions both for the converted and unconverted members of your family. I highly recommend you have them in your family worship tool kit.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## B.L. (Jan 26, 2021)

Stephen L Smith said:


> Reformation Heritage books has an excellent family worship section with a great range of confessionally Reformed books suitable for family worship https://www.heritagebooks.org/categories/Family-Worship/



This too is excellent and I use this with my family during our evening scripture reading together.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KMK (Jan 26, 2021)

I was given this book as a gift recently and have found it a great morning/evening devotional for my 11 and 13 year old. *Daily Readings From All Four Gospels* from the writings of J.C. Ryle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Jan 26, 2021)

C. M. Sheffield said:


> For the last few years, our family has used the Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible as our primary family worship Bible. It provides a few brief points of application from every chapter of Scripture from a Reformed perspective. It is an amazing resource which I highly recommend. If the KJV throws you off, then they actually provide The Family Worship Bible Guide which contains just the devotional notes on each chapter of Scripture, which can be used with any translation. I find this valuable because, it centers on reading God's Word as a family. Not just a verse or two, but chapter by chapter. That is a worthy practice but sometimes leaves the head of a household feeling pressure to say something profitable about what was read, and they feel less than adequate. This resource provides a solution to that problem which is both simple enough for children, but also confessionally sound and full of pointed and heart-searching questions both for the converted and unconverted members of your family. I highly recommend you have them in your family worship tool kit.



The _Family Worship Bible Guide_ is terrific, but there's one flaw: there's no devotional note for Daniel 12. Somebody left out Daniel 12!


----------



## ZackF (Jan 26, 2021)

That study bible by RHB has good family worship notes.


----------

